# Have 16ft Kenner



## scubaman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

Need a fishing partner for areas around Galveston Bay. Boat runs good but only room for 2 or 3. Prefer week days early or late. Call Mark at 713-475-1186.


----------



## diaz-boy (Jan 20, 2012)

hey bud what do you charge? and are you going out anytime this week, early


----------



## scubaman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Not yet*

I am not catching anything yet. Maybe sometime in March or April before fishing 
catching on. I'll send an Email or phone y0u when I think fishing will be good.

Mark


----------



## ls7747 (Jul 20, 2009)

give me a call as well, I'll help out on expenses as well, i'm off plenty during the week, but just need some notice before a plan comes through, I live in Spring. 2815133306

Mark


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

*Fishing during the week*

I live in Galveston and am off every third week and would be pleased to go during the week anytime I'm home.


----------



## LingKiller (Jul 9, 2010)

lingkiller said:


> i live in galveston and am off every third week and would be pleased to go during the week anytime i'm home.


*832-704-0687


----------

